# Brown Algae



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

I think I've got brown algae starting up in my original 10g.. mostly on the front glass, but a little bit elsewhere. It's a low light planted tank, water parameters are good and I do a 25% water change weekly. Should I get an Oto?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/how-get-rid-brown-algae-diatom-bloom-27928/
Otos would def help


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Remember to get some algae wafers for them when your algae are all gone. Sometimes theyll starve to death. Happened to one of my otos. I managed to save the other two though 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Otos will help! Remember that they prefer a little company so get more than 1. I feed zuccini once in a while (3 weeks or so) to make sure they have enough food.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

why not a pleco, a bnp should take care of that.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Don't plecos get quite big? My tanks are only 10g.

Would 2 Otos be enough? I've also got Amano shrimp.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

2 Otos would be enough, can always get one or two more a couple months later if you notice they're not cleaning enough. I've got 4 in my 22gal and they're about right for keeping the glass clean. Plecos get big. Shrimp doesn't seem to do enough cleaning glass.


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Nov 21, 2012)

i think a bnp would even get a bit to large for a 10 gallon. i had brown algae in my 10 gallon with only angelfish and fake plants with moderate lighting, after about 3 days it vanished (litterally, no dead algae, didn't see angels eat it), went to bed 1 night and woke up and it was gone. how long have you had the algae? do you add liquid fertilizers for the plants? i would give it a few days and see if it resolves itself before i go and add to the bio-load.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

bnp max out at 5 to 6 inches. IMO 1 in a 10g would be fine. and you glass would be spotless.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I was thinking about the same thing, too. BNP should be okay in a 10 gallon. They work hard to eat your algae and they are very hardy and easy to look after.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Do they not also generate a lot of waste? Guess it might be appropriate depending on the plant load.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I personally like to plant a lot more in the beginning because the big plant mass will help to take up what the algae need to grow. It also helps the plants to grow better and the tank to cycle faster and everything will just go smoother. In my daughter's low tech 25 gallon with 2 tiny bulbs (I changed from 6500K to 3000K bulbs, 13W to keep the heat down for the axoloto) she has many different plants that are all growing very tall and bushy. They were doing well when about 1/2 tank was planted but once we filled about 3/4 or a bit more they just grew much better and are more happy. 
I think it is just a matter of balance. They somehow click and now everything is running well. Growth is not too crazy but steady which is really what a low tech tank is all about, right? I learned a lot from this experience as I used to think high light and lots of Co2 with rich sediment and all kinds of ferts is the way to go but it is not true. 
If you have only slow growing plants and not a lot of plants in general, in my opinion, your chance of getting all sorts of algae is much higher. Give your tank more plants and your fish will also be happier.
Just my humble opinion.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I had that issue in my 110. Put in 4 juvenile BN plecos, and the brown algae disappeared within a few days, never to be seen again. Ottos would be a great choice for your 10 gallon, but I would consider one pleco as an alternative.


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

More plants isn't an option right now, just far too expensive. My options for plants in that tank are quite limited as well, due to lighting, pH etc. I don't think I need to be overly concerned with bio load.. I've got 5 guppies in one tank, and 2 guppies in the other, that's it.

I now have 4 new fish acclimating downstairs, I'm pretty sure they're Otos, lol.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

If the Oto's don't work out, I agree with others about the BNP. I added one single one to my 90g and within a couple days the tank was spotless. I've never seen a speck of brown algae since.


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Some plecos don't do so well with plants and causes up root


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Here are three of the four new guys, two in each tank..


New Oto


New Otos


----------



## covertune (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh crap... these are not Otos at all *facepalm*


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Btw. Otos are in the pleco family. 
Just wipe the brown stuff off with your hands.


----------

